# Coax-Kabel mittels Steckverbinder verlängern i.O.?



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Juli 2016)

*Coax-Kabel mittels Steckverbinder verlängern i.O.?*

Huhu!

Seit langem mal wieder ein Post von meiner Seite. ^^
Ich bin kürzlich in eine neue Wohnung gezogen und möchte unter anderem meinen Fernseher mittels Coax-Kabel an die Satellitendose klemmen. Das einzige "Problem": Die Sat-Dose befindet sich an der gegenüberliegenden Wand... Ich muss also mit dem Kabel um zwei Raumecken. Nun will ich das ganze so sauber wie möglich verkabeln und hatte die Idee, entsprechende Eckverbinder zu verwenden bzw. auf gewinkelte Kabel zurückzugreifen. (z.B. 90-Grad-Winkeladapter F-Stecker / F-Buchse vergoldet: Amazon.de: Elektronik bzw. deleyCON SAT Antennenkabel PREMIUM HDTV: Amazon.de: Elektronik)

Könnte das auf diese Weise funktionieren oder sind zu viele Steckverbinder evtl. kritisch für die Signalqualität?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Coax-Kabel mittels Steckverbinder verlängern i.O.?*

So lange du ordentliche Steckverbinder benutzt sollte das alles gar kein Problem sein.


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Coax-Kabel mittels Steckverbinder verlängern i.O.?*

Stecker nach dem zusammen stecken, noch mit Alufolie ummanteln dann gibts nichts zu bemängeln


----------

